# Cast net help???



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I want to get a 6' radius cast net for under $40. I wanted it to have lead weights. I had one of those walmart ones and it was fine but it didnt have lead and while i was using it today to catch bait it hung up on a tree and ripped clean. I will be using the net in fresh water and saltwater.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

Not sure where you can get that size for under 40$ or even 50$. I bought a 5 ft. rad. last year at bass pro for 55$. mono. not nylon. Bass pro has the best selection I've seen in any store and found the cost to be as competitive as any other sporting/fishing supply stores. Mine has the lead weights on the bottom of the radius also. Had got it tied up on the piling at apache pier last year and took 30 minutes to free it but had no cuts or rips in it. Guess I had luck on my side with that one.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Whats better nylOn or mono?


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

You get what you pay for with nets...more $ - softer, lasts longer, more lead = faster sink rate = catches more bait, ect.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

SmoothLures said:


> You get what you pay for with nets...more $ - softer, lasts longer, more lead = faster sink rate = catches more bait, ect.


I couldn't agree more. I would like to add that you shop for a castnet from a net shop or at least a baitshop that deals in quality rather than quantity. Here is a site page from a net shop local to me.
http://www.brunsonnet.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=49
Even there cheapest nets are way better than any box store net.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Which one of these should i get from this link. I want it to be the 5' or 6'.
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...1&section=MyAccount&pagename=OurBrandsDisplay


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Are the betts tyzac or fitec ss1000 any good. Found them on cabelas.com


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

i personaly like Betts Old Salt if ya use it in little deeper water sink rate is good.
If ya get over 1lb per ft. it will have a faster sink rate,but getting a heavier net has draw backs if ya have to throw a distance.
Don't forget 6 ft radius is 12 ft. net, lot a weight to throw for long periods.


----------



## runincode (Apr 23, 2010)

http://www.castawaylakes.com/BettsTyzac.html


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

So what do ya recommend from the three i named. Bass pro shop brand net, betts tyzac, or fitec ss1000


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I found a betts old salt for $44.99 on tackle direct. It's a 6' net 3/8 mesh and 1lb of lead per foot. Best price i could find.


----------



## stumpy (Aug 15, 2010)

At that price if I was buying a new net, I would buy it.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Baught it today. Best price on the market. Totaled at $53 with shipping cant beat that. I recommend to you all to give tackle direct a look at their products. Is there a size limit or any regulations for cast nets in south carolina besides having to have a liscence.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> Baught it today. Best price on the market. Totaled at $53 with shipping cant beat that. I recommend to you all to give tackle direct a look at their products. Is there a size limit or any regulations for cast nets in south carolina besides having to have a liscence.


Yes if you bait shrimp you must have 1/2" mesh and the baiting license. If you're catching bait, then no.

Also you cannot keep any gamefish caught in a cast net (anything with size or creel limits).


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks smoothlures im under 16 so i need no liscence now but soon i will.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

So i recieved my betts old salt today and its really nice. I have it in a bucket with fabric softener. Its really good quality, pretty soft right out out of the box. This is a lot better quality than the one i had from walmart.    :fishing:


----------



## fshnjoe (Sep 11, 2008)

that's all i use almost everyday,I also buy alot from tackle direct.
good luck
Watch out for oyster clusters


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

I think ill be using it mostly in the surf and in lakes.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Reddrum_sc_mb said:


> I think ill be using it mostly in the surf and in lakes.


If you're inshore and there are oyster beds around, think twice before you throw.


----------

